# Driver Ratings



## Ryan Curtis (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello!

So I am newer to Driving and have logged 81 Trips thus far.

48 trips have been rated to this point with (41) 5 star ratings. Should I be worried about this? Is this pretty typical? I have a 4.77 Rating according to the App at this point.

What do you do to provide the best experience possible?
give some examples like;

Talking points
Items (Water, Gum, Mints)
AUX cords...etc
Just explain how you provide the best experience you believe you can. If you have special signs or items in your car please highlight those as well.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Ryan Curtis (Nov 9, 2015)

Excuse my typo on "Soda" in the questions above....


----------



## 88dho (Nov 5, 2015)

This is ride share not limo service


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Ryan Curtis said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I am newer to Driving and have logged 81 Trips thus far.
> 
> ...


DONT GIVE THEM ANYTHING BESIDES A SMILE AND A CLEAN SAFE SMOOTH RIDE!

I am at 4.86 right now, was 4.92 for over 2 months. Only thing you can do is drive more trips and it will either improve or not.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

Lol..Sounds like you have swallowed the Uber line completely or you are an Uber mole gauging what people do with your little quiz. I have almost 1000 trips with 676 rated with 597 of them 5 star. You do not have enough trips clocked up to be worried about anything yet. Just do what feels comfortable for you without being out of pocket at the end of the day. Take most things you see here with a grain of salt as most posters are upset because they have made a bad choice driving for Uber but blame Uber , not themselves, for the chit they are in. To them I say if you do not like the job *** off & do something else.


----------



## Ryan Curtis (Nov 9, 2015)

kevin o'keefe said:


> Lol..Sounds like you have swallowed the Uber line completely or you are an Uber mole gauging what people do with your little quiz. I have almost 1000 trips with 676 rated with 597 of them 5 star. You do not have enough trips clocked up to be worried about anything yet. Just do what feels comfortable for you without being out of pocket at the end of the day. Take most things you see here with a grain of salt as most posters are upset because they have made a bad choice driving for Uber but blame Uber , not themselves, for the chit they are in. To them I say if you do not like the job *** off & do something else.


Actually I am totally against offering anything at all besides an AUX cord to put into my Radio. I think its a complete waste of money and like the above poster said. Its Rideshare not a limo service.

However I am curious to see what other people do and their experience with it, if its good or bad I think its cool to try and see what other people are doing.


----------



## Edgie (Nov 4, 2015)

How do you know how many were 5* etc...


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

I keep my car clean. I'm courteous and efficient. I've had many riders thank me for not driving slow like other Ubers have. I set my cruise control at 8 over the speed limit. I don't talk unless they initiate. I think lots of people appreciate when you don't feign interest with typical small talk. 

That's about it. In general, most people lose respect for you if you kiss their ass. If anything it encourages a condescending attitude towards you. Really, riders are already getting a hell of a deal. In simply accepting fares at anything below a 2x surge, the driver is already going above and beyond.

People who keep mints, water, etc.. to offer riders are desperate idiots who make things worse for all drivers. Acting like a supplicating servant gets you treated like one and creates a precedent for the next driver to have to deal with.


----------



## Ryan Curtis (Nov 9, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> I keep my car clean. I'm courteous and efficient. I've had many riders thank me for not driving slow like other Ubers have. I set my cruise control at 8 over the speed limit. I don't talk unless they initiate. I think lots of people appreciate when you don't feign interest with typical small talk.
> 
> That's about it. In general, most people lose respect for you if you kiss their ass. If anything it encourages a condescending attitude towards you. Really, riders are already getting a hell of a deal. In simply accepting fares at anything below a 2x surge, the driver is already going above and beyond.
> 
> People who keep mints, water, etc.. to offer riders are desperate idiots who make things worse for all drivers. Acting like a supplicating servant gets you treated like one and creates a precedent for the next driver to have to deal with.


Great input, Thank you!


----------



## Ryan Curtis (Nov 9, 2015)

Edgie said:


> How do you know how many were 5* etc...


Update your APP it should be totally different now.


----------



## Edgie (Nov 4, 2015)

I rec'd email saying I had x out of x with 5*. New driver so first one of those I rec'd.


----------



## ATXDavid (Aug 18, 2015)

Ryan Curtis said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I am newer to Driving and have logged 81 Trips thus far.
> 
> ...


I'll occasionally find a sale on bottled water - those six-packs of 6-ounce bottles for 99 cents - and I'll offer them when the ride is going to be fairly long. Otherwise, I agree with the other posters: Drive a clean car, be pleasant, and drive safely.


----------



## Edgie (Nov 4, 2015)

I am currently negotiating with my son to open a lemonade stand inside the car. Cuteness factor alone should warrant 5*. He is playing hard ball. He wants 20% of fares and 50% of all tips.


----------



## Ryan Curtis (Nov 9, 2015)

Edgie said:


> I am currently negotiating with my son to open a lemonade stand inside the car. Cuteness factor alone should warrant 5*. He is playing hard ball. He wants 20% of fares and 50% of all tips.


----------



## Brutal one (Nov 21, 2015)

298 trips 260 rated 230 5 stars I give nothing but a ride.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

I only offer extra items for LYFT pax...


----------

